# Back to Back BISS wins for Finnegan!!!



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Today at the UKC Premier show in Kalamazoo, MI. Finnegan successfully defended his Altered BISS title!!

Never an easy task to win back to back, but especially when the event is only held every two years!!

I am so proud of my big red Bijou boy!!! It was a special win for me as I did his grooming myself!

show photo to follow as soon as I get it!!!

Did I mention how proud I am????

I also had he pleasure of handling my friend's novice puppy in the specialty who is only 14 weeks old. She took Best Puppy!!!! My friend broke her foot last week so couldn't handle herself, so I was the lucky one!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Now that's a win to be truly proud of! Can't wait to see the pics! Big Congrats to Finnegan and you!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That is wonderful! You must be so proud!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Bursting with pride and admiration for you and win-again Finnegan!!:cheers2: Way to go big red!!:adore:
:congrats: :cheers: :clap2: :first: :congrats: :cheers: :clap2: :first:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Win-again Finnegan! Love it! You should change his registered name. You must be just busting at the seams with pride! Way to go! And to have groomed him yourself. Fantastic! You are inspiring me. 

Big huge congratulations on such a great success!


----------



## honda123 (May 29, 2014)

Your efforts are very impressive. Congrats.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

cavon that is great news. I was in Syracuse this past weekend with Lily for rally (got two more RAE legs) and (f)utility obedience. Being up that way had me thinking of you.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

He's simply amazing!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Quossum said:


> He's simply amazing!


And you know what else? He's a ball of fun too! When Finnegan visits my dh has a _really_ hard time saying good-bye to him. Chagall too, he mopes. :sad: Actually, they both do!


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations...wonderful wins!!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations - very impressive!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is Finnegan's ribbon haul from UKC Premier 2014. Not bad considering we only showed on two days and we did rally once.

We didn't get a group placement on Saturday in a lovely Gun Dog group, but it was so wonderful to hear all of the people cheering for us as we went around the ring. This big guy is very, very popular and that makes his mom very, very proud.

The white ribbon is from the Parade of Total Retrievers. To qualify for the parade, your dog must have a conformation championship and at least one working title. I was so proud when I saw that Finnegan was the dog with the most working titles in the parade. Over the moon when a judge saw us coming over to the entrance of the ring and shouted, "What are you waiting for, get that big red head in there! You guys have earned it!" 
Thank you to the United Retriever Club for holding the Specialty and the Parade!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> And you know what else? He's a ball of fun too! When Finnegan visits my dh has a _really_ hard time saying good-bye to him. Chagall too, he mopes. :sad: Actually, they both do!



Can't wait until we come to visit later this summer, with Mama Rose too!!!


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Cavon!
From the looks of it,Finnegan’s trophy haul is so extensive now that you might consider using the ribbons as wallpaper! You must have enough.
What a marvelous boy you have raised, and what a wonderful adventure is has been for you and Finnegan; you clearly are a well matched team.
Big congratulations!!
As an aside, we are going up to Vermont this Saturday to bring home another Wispynook poodle! And, his name will be Finnegan too...or ‘Finny’ for short.
He’s now called ‘Flynn’..but I love the name Finn soo much better.Thought you might enjoy hearing this this


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

HI papoodles!! That's excellent news and my Finnie will be happy to share his name with yours!!! Maybe one day they will get to meet!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of photos of Finnegan and I in the group judging ring from last Saturday at UKC Premier. Not The Poodle Specialty photos, but I just thought that I would share....


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Great news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Those are some beautiful ribbons! Congratulations.


----------



## mckatsfancy (Jun 9, 2014)

Congratulations on your hard work !


----------

